# Linux Backup



## Roman Locher (3. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, ich will ein Backup von den Daten eines Fileservers auf eine externe Platte machen. Mit Cronjobs kann ich ja einen Kopier- / Packvorgang starten. Wie kann ich aber z.B. nur ein Backup der seit dem letzten Backup veränderten Daten machen? Zur Zeit setze ich tar ein ...


----------



## hulmel (3. Oktober 2003)

man tar ergibt den Schalter "u" oder --update.
tar: Von den Optionen '-Acdtrux' ist nur eine erlaubt.


----------

